# Anyone Use Frontier Fios Tv?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Thinking about switching from Dish Network and would like to know what users think about Frontier FIOS TV. My land line and internet are through Frontier which makes the switch more desirable.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Do you take a Dish receiver with you when camping ? We have Directv and with little ones, I keep a spare dish in the camper, and grab a receiver from the playroom on the way out of the door. Keeps them occupied at night, so we have some peace and quiet around the fire. That alone has kept me from switching TV providers.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

No real interest in taking any sort of dish camping with us. I'm just looking at possibly changing our home service and would like to get comments from Frontier users.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

We switched from Direct TV to FIOS several years ago. We have had the FIOS TV since it started under Verizon, now Frontier. the picture quality is better than direct tv was and IMHO is better than most of the cable offerings as well. With fibre they don't need to do any additional video compression, they have BW to burn, unlike cable systems or sat systems. With cable and sat the OTR HD broadcast channels came in much clearer than the same channel on Direct TV or cable I've seen at others houses. With FIOS I can't tell the difference between OTR HD channels and the same channel on FIOS.

The HD reciever/DVR lets you record to the one DVR and then select and view the program on any of the other TV's in the house on a regular set top box. Our HD DVR is several years old, so it has a limited HD storage of about 6 hrs, but 40+ hours on SD signals. I suspect newer DVR's have longer storage for HD shows. Has all the channels we want.

Don't really know how the price is compared to alternatives.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That is one of the drawbacks of Frontier FIOS vs. Dish Network. The Frontier home media DVR only stores 20 hours of HD programming where the Dish Network hopper will store 450 hours. From what I have been able to find out, the Frontier DVR hasn't been upgraded in quite a few years and there is no way to add an external hard drive. Also after my preliminary look and packages from both, it appears that Dish has many more HD channels vs. Frontier. Wish I could find a site that would give a side by side comparison of channels.


----------

